# Told to take pregnancy test 11 days after embryo transfer



## MGB76 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi,

My girlfriend and I have been treated by Serum in Athens and on June 30th she had an embryo transfer with donor eggs (2 embryos were implanted). On the instructions given to us it specifically said to take a pregnancy test on July 10th. Well it's come up positive on a pee on a stick test and we're both absolutely over the moon : ) 

My question is why were we told to do this today, 11 days after the transfer, and not wait the extra 3 days to make it 2 weeks? At the time we didn't notice the date given on the instructions so it's confused us a bit. We're going to do more tests over the next few days but I'm just not sure we should be celebrating just yet as I've read so much about unreliable test results if you take the test too soon.


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi there,

Congratulations on your BFP! 

Was it a 5 day transfer or earlier? As then I believe the timings change. I had a two day transfer and my test day was two weeks after embryo transfer but with five day transfers I know that OTD is earlier, as it's already had a 'head start' in terms of development before the embryo is transferred back. In terms of false positives I'm assuming you're worried as to whether the trigger shot is out of her system? In which case, 11 days post transfer, you should be fine. It takes something like 10 days after triggering (48 hours before collection) for the trigger to clear out, and it's been far longer than that 

Best of luck x


----------



## MGB76 (Apr 21, 2016)

Ahhhh yes of course I'm so stupid!  

Yes it was a 5 day transfer - I completely forgot about that and the different timings. Yes I was worried about the trigger still being there but, like you say, it should be out by now. 

We're still going to do the extra pregnancy tests as I'm just a natural worrier I guess (the next 9 months will be a test for my nerves!)


Thank you for your kind words too, it's always nice to get a bit if support as although we've been reading books on pregnancy, neither of us really know what we're doing!


----------



## tarot (Feb 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!

I also had a donor egg cycle at Serum and tested on day 11 (bloods) and then again day 13. Was positive and am now six months pregnant. I think a positive on day 11 is a positive  

I can totally relate to that " we don't know what we're doing feeling" ...... Spent so long trying to actually get pregnant I realise I have no idea what to do with a baby!!

Happy and healthy next nine months to you both x


----------



## MGB76 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah that's exactly how we feel - what do we actually do now!  

My sister has been a big help - she's got 3 kids (3, 6 and 8 year old) and she's a fantastic mother but even she said that she didn't have a clue what she was doing when the first one came along! 

Congratulations yourself anyway. I'm sure you'll get it all after a little while as everyone I've spoken to seems to just get into the swing of it before too long.


----------

